# Gaming And Questions On Linux



## fishking (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just a couple (lol) of questions on Linux , i am thinking of using it instead of Windows Vista (which i haven't tried yet).

What is the best Linux Distro to be had? I'm looking for reliability, compatability with Hardware (graphics cards Nvidia and so on), stability and of course how good is it with games?

The next thing i'm confused about is what Beryl and other things like it is? What is Beryl and how can i install it with a linux Distro?

Does anyone know where i can get the latest version of the linux distro (specs etc) that i mentioned at the top and can i get something like Ubuntu and Beryl together in one easy installation package?

Can i run DX10 games such as Crysis, Lost Planet etc on Linux? If not what DX9 games are there that run smoothly?

Where can i get a live CD from, for the Distro specs i mentioned above?

Is installling 2 OS systems on one PC possible and can i select the OS i want at Startup?

Whats the differnce between a Distro (Ubuntu etc) and an actual desktop (GNOME, KDE) ?

What is Beryl?

Can i make Windows Programs compatible with Linux such as Microsoft Office, Adobe Photoshop etc?

Finally is Linux more stable than Windows Vista?

Thanks in advance for people answering


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 2, 2007)

The best linux distro you can get depends really depends on what you want to use it for.  Since you're obviously new to linuxs I would suggest Ubuntu.  

No linux distro is exceptional for gaming, all of them lag seriously when compared with Windows XP.  However, you can get many games to work with Linux via Wine, just don't expect them to run better than they would with windows.  

Beryl is just a linux GUI like your windows desktop.  It has many new "pretty" features that didn't come with previous versions.  It comes pre-installed with Ubuntu.  

You *cannot* run DX10 games on linux with DX10 features enabled.  Linux only offers emulated DX9.  You can Ubuntu comes on a live CD which you can either install to your hard drive or keep on the CD.  Many others offer a live CD for download from their website (Fedora, Suse, Debian, etc.)  

Yes, you can install two operating systems on your computer fairly easily.  You can make 

Microsoft Office and Photoshop run under linux but it can sometimes be a little tricky.  There are guides that can explain how to do that.

Linux is considered more stable than Windows.  However, this is relative.  How often do you really experience instability?  I've crashed my computer while running linux a number of times.


----------



## xfire (Dec 3, 2007)

http://sathyasays.com/2007/11/19/combatthe-right-desktop-operating-system/
http://sathyasays.com/2007/11/09/making-that-shift/
Those two should cover your questions.
If your looking for gaming then its better to stick with windows. Linux provides great stability and speed.
Ubuntu is really user friendly. You can use two or more than two operating systems at once.
When installing ubuntu it lets you rezise your Windows partion.
There are a few open-Gl games like Unreal Tournament-2004, Quake, Counter Strike and Torc. Also Dx-9 can be installed in Linux in Wine(this a software to run window's programs).


----------

